
Show HN: Scenery — Asynchronous communication for teams - davidkim
http://scenery.app
======
quickthrower2
It’s not clear what it does, and not a clear enough benefit for me to be
interested to give my email. I’d suggest explaining a bit more about what it
does or will do. Comparing to team chat and wiki solutions would be
interesting? I can use Slack with notifications off. Also email is async. Why
is this better?

------
gigatexal
The site doesn’t respect mobile. FYI

